# NREMT-P Attempts.



## BLSBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

So I did pretty well on the practicals. Now I have my written scheduled. I _plan_ on doing well, but as we all know, life just don't go as planned all the time. 
So, how many attempts at the written do we get, and then what remediation must we go through?

btw, I am a VERY nervous test taker, this is just me stressing. :blush:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 20, 2008)

You are allowed three chances of the computer based written examination, then one has to complete a refresher course at the level of the test required as well as re-test the entire practical station(s). If one fails the test six times, one has to notify NREMT as they may request one to repeat the entire program or even deny one to attempt the test. 

R/r 911


----------

